# [5E/PATHFINDER] Endless RPG is a Random Dungeon Generator for Players and DMs



## snoitan (Dec 17, 2017)

Endless RPG is a product of rolling through random dungeons from the back of the AD&D Dungeon Master's Guide with a friend back in high school. This was part of an elaborate set of tables we created that would do things like determine what happened to a character in the city and what adventures they might discover from robbing a house to exploring some caves.

Most random dungeon generators are focused on the DM, and Endless RPG does have some DM tools, but design of it is also player focused.  Instead of showing the entire map at once, the dungeon is explore like an RPG game on a computer with the fog of war obscuring the map until it is uncovered.  Encounters, treasures, traps and other secrets are communicated to the player as they are uncovered, but after that it is all up to the user to determine what happens from rolling the effects of a trap to going through combat.  The app includes a battle map and a quick combat screen to help with the accounting, but it is up to the player to pull out the dice and roll them.

The app is capable of generating multi-level 'dungeons' that can mix and match from different themes such as a cave that leads to ruins.  Each adventure also has a specific enemy, such as bandits hiding in a cave or orcs in a stronghold, so you won't see a splattering of monsters that don't make sense hanging out together.

Endless RPG presents adventures as missions the player can choose from a map, but the Custom option allows DMs to customize the dungeon from the CR level to the type of enemy found.  This allows a newer DM or a more story-focused DM to concentrate on story and let the app fill in the content.  It can also be good for one-offs.  DMs can also enter DM Mode on the map to uncover the fog of war and see all the secrets.

The app supports D&D 5th edition and Pathfinder.

Endless RPG can be downloaded from the Apple App Store.  It is also available on Android on the Google Play store.

You can read more about using the tool to play D&D or Pathfinder solo.


----------

